# need strobe lights



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

hey guys i've been around the plowing scene a little bit now and was looking to invest some more money. Does anyone know a reasonably priced set of strobe lights? How easy are they to install and does anyone know of any laws in PA about strobes in south eastern Pa? I've seen others with them but i ant to do it right and stay legal. thanks for the input.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

bought my strobes on ebay. can try strobes and more.com. easy to install
not sure of the law in pa. but i only run them when on site or if there's a blizzard.

JOHN


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Try here they are great to deal with. www.awdirect.com


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

awdirect or where are you in se pa i have a great place in my area that we use and we have a lot of lights. as for laws i dont think there are any for amber lights or strobes in the taillights and front turn signals


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

AWdirect is the best place on the net IMO. You should have no problems using them during a storm or while you are plowing, just don't be dumb and run them in the middle of the day going to work and you'll be fine.


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks guys for the input does anyone use the strobes mounted in their tail lights and head lights i'm thinking of putting those on.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

94halftonchevy said:


> thanks guys for the input does anyone use the strobes mounted in their tail lights and head lights i'm thinking of putting those on.


Do a search for post by flykelley, I did them in my 05 chevy with pictures. They are not real hard to do, but they take some time to run all the wires and keeping them neat and clean. I like whelen power packs but most are good to use. On whelens you must run the power feed and the ground all the way to the battery or it will not work. I know because didn't work and after 3 calls to whelen tech support we got it right.

Regards Mike


----------



## FRANLANDRY (Sep 12, 2005)

*tail strobes and headlight*

check out http://www.lshlights.net/ i saw a 60watt for 170.00 i have them in my 05 ram 2500 and they are awesome very bright and i have white in the front and rears and my local pd said that as long as i'm plowing they are fine


----------



## QuadRacer041 (Sep 1, 2003)

flykelley said:


> Do a search for post by flykelley, I did them in my 05 chevy with pictures. They are not real hard to do, but they take some time to run all the wires and keeping them neat and clean. I like whelen power packs but most are good to use. On whelens you must run the power feed and the ground all the way to the battery or it will not work. I know because didn't work and after 3 calls to whelen tech support we got it right.
> 
> Regards Mike


\

i just found the thread but it doesnt show any pictures there..... 
i recently installed a set of whelen strobes in my 06 chevy. just curious how and where you mounted all your stuff.


----------



## JLK 1500 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Where not to mount*

If your plowing or road service work there fine. If you put them in your brake light and they blink red your gonna get a ticket. There is a local truck outfitter in my area that had some free work he had to fix due to the fact that he installed a bunch of "pre wired " strobes on some tow trucks and construction vehicles. Your only allowed to use red if your law enforcement, fire fighter ( not volentire ) or ambulance in my area. A few people got it some trouble with tickets and DOT. Just what I've been told by the outfitter who had to do the work again.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

QuadRacer041 said:


> \
> 
> i just found the thread but it doesnt show any pictures there.....
> i recently installed a set of whelen strobes in my 06 chevy. just curious how and where you mounted all your stuff.


Quad racer
See if these will help you.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Quad
The site will not let me upload the same picture's again, send me a email with strobe lights in the subject line and I will email them to you. [email protected]

Regards Mike


----------

